# Will NBC Sports carry The Tour of Flanders this year?



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

It seems that every year that Versus/NBC Sports plays a game of chicken with the Tour of Flanders? They seem to add it to their tv schedule at the last moment. Is NBC Sports going to cover the Tour of Flanders this year? And if not, WHY????????????????????


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

This is what their website says. No. : NBC Sports Group's 2013 cycling schedule - Cycling- NBC Sports


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

So, is there nowhere to what La Ronde in the U.S this year? Aside from the various live streaming sites (thinking of on demand).


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Ridiculous beyond belief. The Ronde not televised, while we get lots of the lesser races?
Man, that's bullshit.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, I was going to ask. Anybody know of a good way to go through the Apple TV deal there and get the race?

I'd like to watch the race on my TV, not ipad or computer. 


Thanks


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I think your only option is to use a "mirroring" function to put the race on your TV. If your iPad is new enough, you can use Apple's Airplay Mirroring to put the race on your TV. Otherwise, you can use a 3rd party application called AirParrot. 

One word of caution about AirParrot - it seems to be more geared towards businesses that want to put spreadsheets, presentations, etc up on a TV or monitor. Anything that moves seems to be a bit jerky. Their website has tips to optimize the viewing, but it doesn't completely get rid of the jerkiness.

Either way, you'll probably need to go to cyclingfans or steephill to find a streaming live link, then use either Airplay Mirroring or AirParrot to put the race on your TV. I'm not sure of any avenue where you will be able to get the race "on-demand."


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Universal Sports doesn't have it listed either. 

Too bad but there sure are a lot of races listed. Roubaix is next.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah it's crap that it won't be on NBC. Gonna try cyclingfans.com or similar streaming and run the laptop HDMI out to the TV.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

Total pisser. This IS the biggest one day race of the year, and we are going to have to scrap for streaming coverage from Eurosport. Jeez, I'm just hoping at this point I just hope I can get some live video with English audio.


----------



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

NBC couldn't, or wouldn't, interrupt their regular scheduled programs of fishing and hunting to put on the best one day race of the year. NBC sucks. I'm going stream the race from steephill to my tv using Airplay. I am also going to boycott NBC coverage of the Tour de France. I'll be watching the event on Eurosport. There won't be as many repetitive annoying commercials.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't recall the last time I saw Flanders on TV. But complaining about it is kind of rediculous. This year, 2013 has had more televised cycling than I can ever recall. Between Universal, Bein, and NBC Sports, it's been wonderful.
But, yes, Flanders is THE race of all races. 
1. Sagan
2. Gatto
3. Cancellara


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

so if I'm gonna pay, cyclingfans or steephill?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> so if I'm gonna pay, cyclingfans or steephill?


Huh, what are you paying for?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

draftdodger said:


> NBC couldn't, or wouldn't, interrupt their regular scheduled programs of fishing and hunting to put on the best one day race of the year. NBC sucks.


I don't think the decision is related to interrupting fishing and hunting schedules. It's to do with negotiating the TV rights and making decisions as to what they want to spend their programming money on. They have shown it the last couple of years on Versus. Maybe the audience/revenues just aren't there. They probably get many of the other races they show bundled into the Tour De France coverage rights.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> ...It's to do with negotiating the TV rights and making decisions as to what they want to spend their programming money on. ....


It's not only what it costs, but how much advertisers are willing to pay to air commercials during the broadcast the determines the revenue it brings in. Blame the advertisers, not the broadcaster.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, the advertisers rule. A few years ago, Flanders (the Belgian Super Bowl) was not on Versus' list to be televised. That changed a month before the race when a certain USA rider announced that he would be starting. No doubt, some key advertisers were quickly rounded up to make the broadcast profitable. 

He finished 27th.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance...will I be able to watch the Eurosport English feed on a PC in the US?


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I have connected my pc via HDMI to my flat screen to watch the Eurosport feed from Steephill and it works pretty well. Video is not in high definition but I watched Cancellara's great ride at E3 without any difficulty. Just don't download any of the junk that pops up.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Getting this...

Sorry, Eurosport Player is currently not available for viewing in your geographical location

Im in NY


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

RkFast said:


> Getting this...
> 
> Sorry, Eurosport Player is currently not available for viewing in your geographical location
> 
> Im in NY


yes it is restricted, you need to go to steephill.tv and watch that feed.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a Justin TV App on my IPad. That's how I will probably watch it.

For Gent Wevelgem, the only feed that worked for me crapped out 10 k from the finish.

At least we get Roubaix next weekend.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

jhamlin38 said:


> I can't recall the last time I saw Flanders on TV. But complaining about it is kind of rediculous. This year, 2013 has had more televised cycling than I can ever recall. Between Universal, Bein, and NBC Sports, it's been wonderful.


I've only seen it on television- every year for the last 7 years, at least. (Can't claim to have watched it prior to that).
I will continue to complain because their logic on showing so many lesser races, but not the main event makes no sense. It's like showing the playoffs and then letting everyone hang for the Superbowl. It will drive their viewing audience elsewhere- and that is a bad business plan.
What is "Bein"?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

They get the package from the Amaury Sports Organization (ASO) when negotiating for TDF rights. They choose not to do the Vuelta, and add CA/CO, but other than those it is almost exactly the ASO calendar.

I watched the whole coverage on Eurosports today - commentary from Harmon and Kelly was great. I'd like a pair of Cancellera legs for Christmas too!


----------

